# Tennis Backboard / Wall



## Natitrui (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I want to go back to playing tennis but as I don't have a partner and my schedule is quite complicated I want to practice in a tennis backboard. Does any one know where in Dubai I can find one? A friend told me in Al Safa park but I saw none!! Please help, I've got my racket...


----------



## ganeshindubai (Apr 2, 2013)

If you can drop by Discovery Gardens I am game to play Tennis ... I too have a Racquet ... do drop a msg if interested


----------



## harman_77 (Jul 29, 2013)

If interested , I am rdy to play...I have membership at lakes / meadows n springs club...PM me if interested


----------



## udyaram (May 20, 2014)

ganeshindubai said:


> If you can drop by Discovery Gardens I am game to play Tennis ... I too have a Racquet ... do drop a msg if interested


Hi, I live in Gardens and quite a beginner actually. Care to play in the evenings either in DG or Gardens courts?

PR


----------



## udyaram (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I live in Gardens and quite a beginner actually. Care to play in the evenings either in DG or Gardens courts?

PR


----------

